# Hobart Beerfest Hb Comp



## joecast (22/7/07)

http://www.hobartbeerfest.com/whatson.php

Not many details on the site yet. Sent an email for any info. Will post when reply is received.
joe


----------



## glenos (22/7/07)

I saw the business cards being printed when I was in the Ricoh business centre last week


----------



## 0M39A (22/7/07)

I reckon i'll enter a brew or two this year.

had no decent homebrew when it came around last year which was pretty sad.

amazing day all round though thats for sure. massive congrats to the tafe students whom organised the event.


----------



## deckedoutdaz (23/7/07)

0M39A, wouldn't mind checking out your apple/pear cider recipe...sounds moorish! whats it like?


----------



## JWB (23/7/07)

:super: Yep......

Count me in on this one.

should have a 3 month old lager to enter by then.


Cheers all

JWB :chug:


----------



## joecast (23/7/07)

OK, heard back with some details:

3 style categories- Light Coloured, Dark coloured, Novelty Beer.
3 entries per person (one per category)
2x750ml or 4x375ml bottles per entry
Entries in between 24th and 29th November 

copy of entry form here:

View attachment OFFICIAL_ENTRY_FORM_HOME_BREW_COMP_____2007.doc


good luck!


----------



## 0M39A (23/7/07)

Cheers for the details *joecast*. might enter an APA and a stout.

*deckedoutdaz*

the perry was just something quick knocked up for the missus. haven't actually got around to bottling it yet 

all it is is a can of blackrock apple cider, 2L of natural preservative free pear juice and 1.5kg sugar.

hoping it wont turn out too dry or artificial sweetener tasting.

was such a novelty whipping it up in 5min after spending the previous 2 or so hours doing an extract brew, lol.


----------



## deckedoutdaz (23/7/07)

Hey 0M39A, let me know how it turns out, i'm a bit partial to the Mercury draught, never tried to make it myself......maybe i need to give it a go....


thanks joe, i reckon i'll make something for the fair, maybe a plate of fairy bread a tub full of toffees and a "Sow Farm PRIZED Pilsner".......might even sign the missus up for the dunking tank!....i wonder if they'll be having sheep dog trials????, you can only hope...

hehehe....


----------



## 0M39A (23/7/07)

I'm hoping it will come out more like strongbow, but to be honest I'm not that great a fan of ciders/perry's myself anyway. Like I said, this is more of a brew for the missus.

Will let you know how it turns out for sure though.


----------



## Justin (25/7/07)

Hi fellas. Evening Joe and Daz  been a while.

I entered this comp last year, but unfortunately couldn't get to the fest as I was interstate.

Just a heads up, I'm all for supporting HB comps etc but this one is pretty slack and it's a pretty amatuer comp from a running point of view. I handed my brews over with the $10 entry fee and never heard another word back, no results-nothing. 

I spoke directly to the organisers etc also prior to the comp and got a lot of information about if judges notes would be posted out and the results etc which they said would be happening. Even followed up with an email to the organisers after the comp to ask if they could forward the results to me and the promised judges notes on my brews. Once again, promised they would be emailed to me in another day or so when they were finalised. Never heard a word back.

I think I'll keep my $10 in my pocket and enjoy the two long necks that I donated to the comp for myself this year. Don't mean to be the party pooper but don't expect too much back from these guys. By all means enjoy the beer fest though, should be a good day. If you enter the comp I wish you the best of luck.

Kind of figured that in the end a whole lot of TAFE students just got on the piss with the entries as they weeded out the finalists that then went to be judged on the day by the judges-I think there was a preliminary round.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## leesa67 (26/7/07)

Hi Justin

I just wanted to repy to your email regarding the home brew comp.
I was one of the students that organised the home brew comp last year. It was never meant to be serious as many home brew comps are, hence the selected categories. It was organised as part of the festivities of the hobart beerfest. 
I can assure you that the prelimanary judging was done by hospitality teachers, namely Paul Lennard and James Oates, who if you have had anything to do with Drysdale are well respected teachers and NO the students did not get to even smell the beer. The best 3 beers from each category were then taken to the beerfest to be judged by Tim Lord of Hop Products Australia, Bill Lark from Lark distillery and Andrew Beuchner from Brew By U. 
This year the comp is being coordinated by Dr Evan Evans from UTAS.
One of our team members from last year posted back the judging results and I am sorry that you did not recieve yours. 
The festival and home brew comp was a project for management students at TAFE. This year it is being organised by a private business.
There are great prizes to be won at this years Home Brew Comp so I encourage you all to enter. Even just for the fun of it. 
The format has changed a little this year and if you would like feedback on your brew please indicate on the entry form.

Cheers





Justin said:


> Hi fellas. Evening Joe and Daz  been a while.
> 
> I entered this comp last year, but unfortunately couldn't get to the fest as I was interstate.
> 
> ...


----------



## 0M39A (26/7/07)

Meh, ill still be entering a beer or two regardless.

would love it if somebody who actually knew what they were on about was doing the testing though. im sure Bill Lark would be great at testing whiskey, but beer? and no offence to the brew by u guys, but every time ive been in there and tried to ask some technical questions, i just get a confused look.

ahh well, still could be a good bit of fun.


----------



## Justin (26/7/07)

Hi mate, appreciate the response. 

I hope this years experience is better than last years, I was aware of what the comp was aimed to do in regards to the Drysdale students but as I did say I asked these specific questions to one of the organisers at the Hops meeting so I was by no means making up what I had been told. I don't expect to win but I was hoping and told there would be judges tasting notes mailed back to the entrant. For your entry fee I think this is the bare minimum response that you should receive, however amatuer the judging may be. Otherwise what else do you get for your entry money? But as you suggest that judging notes were sent I may have just been unlucky not to receive mine in the initial mail out and again with the subsequent follow up I made.

By the sounds of it, this year may be a bit better so I wish the best. Would be great to see it develop into a great annual event.

Cheers, Justin



beermaid said:


> Hi Justin
> 
> I just wanted to repy to your email regarding the home brew comp.
> I was one of the students that organised the home brew comp last year. It was never meant to be serious as many home brew comps are, hence the selected categories. It was organised as part of the festivities of the hobart beerfest.
> ...


----------



## leesa67 (26/7/07)

We totally agree with you and the judging line up has changed this year with judges from the beer industry and brewers from one of Tassies premium breweries. 



0M39A said:


> Meh, ill still be entering a beer or two regardless.
> 
> would love it if somebody who actually knew what they were on about was doing the testing though. im sure Bill Lark would be great at testing whiskey, but beer? and no offence to the brew by u guys, but every time ive been in there and tried to ask some technical questions, i just get a confused look.
> 
> ahh well, still could be a good bit of fun.


----------



## deckedoutdaz (26/7/07)

Justin, i think you touched a nerve....and how unlucky it was for barmaid that you made your comments on the same day that she joined.....

So, maybe from what barmaid is saying, Big Maxie Burslem, Cacades head brewer will be the star judge or maybe we'll be lucky enough to have Peter Degraves as the head judge with jimmy boags helping out..

am i taking the piss????

Barmaid, since you have internal contacts, get justin a refund and replace his 2 x 750ml longnecks....

Bloody Hippies!!!!


----------



## 0M39A (26/7/07)

or it could be somebody from two meter tall brewery or moo brew?


----------



## deckedoutdaz (26/7/07)

or it could actually be Peter Degraves!!....

anyway, who is James Boags??


----------



## joecast (26/7/07)

oooh, good to see some passion in a thread about hobart of all places.

justin, good to hear from you, been a while.

as for the hb comp, if the pils in the fermenter goes well, i'll probably send in an entry. though the thought of paying someone else to drink 1.5L out of 20L of homebrew is still a bit disturbing. guess i'll have to brew more next time.

oh, and no clever guesses on who the super special mystery judge is. maybe its me??


----------



## leesa67 (27/7/07)

I think Justin will have to call Tafe to get his money and long necks back.
From what I heard, Tafe are not associated with the home brew comp or the festival this year.
maybe you should contact the competition organisers for more info on who the judges are before you enter.


----------



## Justin (28/7/07)

deckedoutdaz said:


> Barmaid, since you have internal contacts, get justin a refund and replace his 2 x 750ml longnecks....
> 
> Bloody Hippies!!!!
> 
> Quote Beermaid: I think Justin will have to call Tafe to get his money and long necks back.



He he he. Why not! Not a bad idea, enter a comp and if I don't win ask for my beer and entry fee back. I'll take my bat and ball and go home. LOL!!  

Good brewing to all.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## deckedoutdaz (29/11/07)

Ok guys, who's submitted beers???what have you entered???

Daz


----------



## joecast (29/11/07)

err, shouldnt we wait until the results are out to fes up? :unsure:


----------



## deckedoutdaz (29/11/07)

C'mon Joe, have you been busy in the kitchen??


----------



## joecast (29/11/07)

not as busy as i should be. notice the ipa is still in secondary vvv


----------



## etbandit (30/11/07)

What was the number of entries?


----------



## deckedoutdaz (2/12/07)

A big congrats to "Master Brewer" Joecast ......winner of the Light coloured beer Category........ :super: 

I know where to get my tips from now!!!..... :beer: 

Good one Joe !!!

Daz


----------



## joecast (2/12/07)

word gets around quick! thanks daz. was totally shocked :unsure: 
just wanted a bit of feedback from an independent source. i'll stash a bottle away for ya.

edit: 35 entries etbandit.


----------



## etbandit (2/12/07)

joecast said:


> word gets around quick! thanks daz. was totally shocked :unsure:
> just wanted a bit of feedback from an independent source. i'll stash a bottle away for ya.
> 
> edit: 35 entries etbandit.




Congrats Joe! What did you enter?

Do we know who the winners of the Dark and Novelty winners are and will full results be posted here?


----------



## joecast (2/12/07)

cant be sure of the novelty, think it was a strawberry blonde, but cant be 100% certain.
dark was a brown ale or dark ale (i really was in shock).

the dark category winner actually had the same score as my american pale ale. they went to a taste off for the overall, and the apa came out on top  

i also entered a porter, but the score for that didnt make it on the sheet. they were looking into that for me. 
if/when i see the complete results i'll post a link here at least.


----------



## joecast (4/12/07)

Category: Light Coloured Beer 

Rank	Beer type	AVERAGE
1	American Pale	39.3
2	Aust sparking ale	37.8
3	American Pale	33.0
4	Light Ale	32.8
5	Pale Ale	32.5
6	Aust. Ale	31.0
7	American Pale	28.0
8	Blonde	26.8
9	IPA	24.0
10	Belg Chou-chou	23.8
11	Hoegarten	17.0



Category: Dark Coloured Beer 

Rank	Beer type	AVERAGE
1	Dark Brown Ale	39.3
2	Amber Ale	38.8
3	Alt Beer	35.3
4	Belgian Brown	34.3
5	Stout	34.3
6	Bitter (dark)	33.3
7	Dark Ale	32.8
8	Stout	32.5
9	Black Rock Bock	30.0
10	Stout	29.3
11	Sweet Stout	26.8
12	Oatmeal Stout	21.5
13	Heavy Stout	19.8



Category: Novelty Beer 

Rank	Beer type	AVERAGE
1	Strawberry Blonde	38.0
2	Coriander Citrus	35.8
3	Xtra Hopped Ale	32.8
4	Vanilla Stout	32.5
5	Boysenberry 32.0
6	Raspberry Old	31.3
7	Ginger Beer	28.3
8	Lime Pale Ale	26.8
9	Canadian Blonde	22.3

thems the results. way to go to all the brewers for putting in entries. start planning for next year i say.


----------



## dug (7/12/07)

I was a bit dissappointed they didn't like my Chou Chou, or Raspberry Old bruin... Oh well guess I'll just make a more traditional beery beer next year.


----------



## etbandit (3/2/08)

Has anyone received their judging sheets yet??????


----------

